# New To Archery.. What Bow to buy?



## ReconRyan (May 26, 2010)

I have been hunting deer and elk for years. Archery is something that i am wanting to try hopefully this year. I have very limited funds to purchase a bow but need some advice on a good "starter Package". I went down to a local archery shop and looked at the "Bear, Charge". $399.99 it fits my price range. I was just hoping to get some other opinions on a good starter package to look at. I really cant afford much more than 400 so from what i can tell this looks like a good purchase. I have only fired a bow a couple times. Like 10 arrows fired maybe. Any information that anyone has for me would be very much appreciated. Feel free to post or PM me. Thanks again all!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ReconRyan. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckshwacker (May 24, 2010)

theres really no right or wrong bow, theres only a right or wrong bow for you. before you buy, just to be sure to shoot a bunch of different brands or styles. fred bear makes great bows for the money, however if you go to the classifieds section on here and then go to the hunting bow thread, you may find a nice year or two old bow for really cheap that will work very well for you. there are also new bows on there cheap. last years fred bear truth 2 bows are great bows and last year were going for $500-$700, now theres a guy on here selling hold over brand new ones for $300 to your door. just get whatever feels best and shoots best for you. asking on here whats best is like asking if ford or chevy is better, you just get a bunch of personel opinions....oh buy the way welcome to a great sight!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Siv24 (May 23, 2010)

Check it out....I'll make you a good deal...everything you need to get started...complete package...it is older but its perfect to start with...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1224385&highlight=champion


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!! 

There are many to choose from in the classifieds. That is why I stay out of there!! LOL


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## ReconRyan (May 26, 2010)

*Thank you all*

Thank you for the Welcomes and imput. Much appreciated. I was at the local archery shop today and shot the Martin Bengal. Its only the second bow if fired but i really liked it. It seemed a little smother than the Bear Charge i messed around with last week. After reading numerous reviews im pretty sure im going to end up shooting the Bengal but im still shopping. Thanks again all


----------



## solocam84 (Feb 14, 2010)

you should def go to bass pro and shoot the kronik, its a redhead product but its built by diamond(bowtech). its under 400 bucks and very smooth and fast, i shoot only mathews but i bought my wife one and i shoot it more than her...


----------



## ReconRyan (May 26, 2010)

*:-( no bass*

I wish there was a Bass Pro Shop around here in Oregon. The closest thing i have is a Cabelas and its a 3 hour drive away. Im definetly still up for any suggestions. The review i read on here about the Martin Bengal really did turn me onto it. But part of me is still wanting to look into others. Mathews included. I just dont know if i can beat the full set up Bengal for 400 brand new


----------



## solocam84 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yea I don't have any experience with the Bengal but I have shot the Martin jaguar, it's a little rough on the draw but overall it's not a bad bow, you could maybe find a used mathews on eBay for around 400 but you'll have to take someone elses word for wat your gettn...


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

